# Hulu Plays Along With Appleâ€™s New Rules.



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

"Appleâ€™s new subscription rules could have posed a problem for services like Hulu. But when Steve Jobs changed his mind earlier this month, life got a lot easier."

Full Story Here

BEFORE:










AFTER:


----------

